# Searching for Cypripedium fasciculatum



## Dido (May 11, 2010)

Hy, 

I just baught seedlings from fasciculatum does anyone of you have information for me how seedlings could look. 
About the roots, so I can check if there is a possibility I baught not another kind. Maybe someone have a photo. 
I will post a picture of them when arrived at my place


----------

